# My beautiful girl is gone. A tribute



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Today is the anniversary of my beautiful girl Palla's death.

I still can't believe your gone.
I remember the day so clearly. It was blustery and a cold wind was setting in.
I had just let you out of the kennel to play and the phone rang so I ran back in the house.
As I was hanging up the phone I saw the neighbor back up and pull into the lane way.It was odd to see him at this time of day as this back road leads nowhere and the crops had been off for weeks. He sat in his truck blowing the horn.

DH went out to talk to him and when I went out the farmer was driving away and DH was walking up to the house crying. I haven't ever seen him cry like that. Big hard sobs, his heart was truly broken.
Then he told me. “My Palla is gone!”

NO! I ran to the side of the road and you were laying there like you were sleeping it wasn't until I gathered you up in my arms that I saw the damage on the other side of your head. 
Oh Paaaaallllllaaaa!!!! My beautiful girl was gone! 

You were so strong, so fast, so beautiful. 
I still remember the day you were born, I helped you into this world and when I held you the next day. Oh how strong you were with your healthy little wiggles and load protest to get back to your warm mamas side.

You were so brave, everything was at your command, nothing was left unexplored.
I remember your puppy class and how you were to start beginners obedience classes in another week. 
You were only 9 months old, it just wasn't enough time and already you were leaving me. I wasn't finished loving you yet.

I held you so closed and kissed you, and I knew that when I let you go I would never hold my beautiful girl again.

Your sister Larka took it hard when you left. She didn't eat, but laid by your grave for three days. I was no comfort to her. I couldn't stop crying and to see her hurting so much it made me cry more. I knew it was tearing her apart.

The little pup you adored so much that was named Comet. We renamed her Palla in honor of you. Hoping that a bit of your spirit would live on in her.
Larka is a fine girl but she still sits out at night and softly talks to the air. Is she talking to you my sweet Palla?

When I am sad I can still feel you brush by my leg like you used to do. I look down and there is no one there. But I think you still are sometimes.

Just before we came down off the island I was coming home from work and you had jumped over the kennel wall and met me way down the lane. Remember that Palla? I was so upset with you for being off the property.

Last summer I was driving in the same place and I saw a wolf and beside the wolf was a black and tan shepherd that looked exactly like you. The wolf melted in to the trees but the shepherd ran down the lane ahead of me. Just like you did that day. It would stop and turn a bit sideways and look back to see if I was coming, just as you use to. Then it would run on again to stop and turn again. Until I got to the bend in the road, but when I got around the bend, you were gone. Was it really you come to visit? Or just my wanting to see you so bad I envisioned it?

I love you Palla, please wait for me at the bridge. I don't know when, but I'm coming to see you some day,and we will all be together once more.

Palla introduced to the world Jan 4/06 left for the bridge Oct 29/06









June /06









Palla and Larka on there last Island vacation in Aug./06 She was so fast she left Larka far behind.

















I miss you my beautiful girl.Forever would have been to short.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Palla


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

How sad, I'm so sorry for your loss of such a sweet, young baby.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

What a tragedy, she was taken way to young. I'm sure such a wonderful girl has been given a very special and important job to do at the Bridge and that's why he called her back so soon.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh I remember when this happened. So young to be gone.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

No words were ever spoken,
No time to say good-bye.
You left without a warning,
And only God knows why.
















I don't know who the author of that poem is. I read it one day in a gift shop. I immediately thought of my beloved Palla, I left the store in a hurry with tears rolling down my face.

Thank you all for your kind words, and for those who remember my little girl. Bless you.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

darn!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, Sandra.. wishing you some measure of strength, of comfort, as you miss your sweet, strong, special Palla. I feel as if I know her a bit from your writing. Such an honor to have a glimpse into your relationship with her. Such a very loved girl was and is your Palla. Wishing you and your DH some reassurance today, in remembering how very much love you gave to her.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh sandra, i remember when this happened, my heart ached for you then as it does now. take good care, many blessings...


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ouch Sandra. That hurts. I am so sorry for your loss. She sure was a beauty!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you.....


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. What a beautiful tribute. She was a gorgeous girl. Rest in peace, pretty Palla.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Sandra, I am so sorry. Such a pretty girl and a terrible story. Run in peace sweet Palla.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Lovely tribute to a beauftiful girl, so sorry this happened to her and your family. God Bless!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Sandra this all happened before I knew you but you are DH are my thoughts. Palla is waiting for you along with the others that went before her. They will all be with you again someday, and yes I am sure you feel her and see her still. She will always be with you. 








sweet Palla.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Palla was a beautiful girl. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im truley sorry.
My heart aches for you...


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

A beautiful tribute. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

So sorry for your loss, my sincere sympathies.


----------

